# What Roy Hibbert's Shot Selection Says About the Pacers



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Coming into this season, Hibbert had never taken as many as 30% of his shots from outside of 10 feet. This year, however, that rate has ballooned to almost 42%.
> 
> Meanwhile, the percentage of Roy’s attempts this year coming “at the rim” (meaning inside 3 feet) is barely half of his career split entering the year (19% vs. 35%). For a Pacer team that has espoused “Smashmouth Basketball” since coach Frank Vogel took control just over four years ago, the growth of the gold (swagger) triangle in the above chart, seemingly at the expense of the blue (collar) triangle, should be disturbing.
> 
> ...


http://8points9seconds.com/2015/02/05/roy-hibbert-scoring-indiana-pacers/


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Roy Hibbert needs to get his ass back in the post. He is just way too passive on the court. 

If he had the confidence a 7 foot monster should have, he'd be a dominant force in this center starved NBA. Instead, he looks appologetic out there most games. If someone says something mean to him he could very well have a 0 point game. 

I've seen this guy abuse Dwight Howard. I've seen him dominate Lebron and the Heat. I've seen him get demolished by fringe NBA players and look like he doesn't belong in this league. 

He's one of the most inconsistent players in the league.


----------

